# un tant soit peu précis



## MerVille

Buenos días. Necesito ayuda.
La expresión "un souvenir un tant soit peu précis", sería correcto traducirla como "por impreciso que sea".
Gracias


----------



## totor

Es posible, pero para saberlo con seguridad tendrías que poner más contexto, Merville.

"Un tant soit peu" significa "un poquito".


----------



## MerVille

Muchas gracias. Es un texto literario y se refiere a tiempos lejanos de los que nadie guarda recuerdo.


----------



## totor

Me refería más bien a la frase completa, Merville.


----------



## MerVille

"...à une époque sans doute trop lointaine pour qu'aucun d'entre nous n'en ait  gardé un souvenir un tant soit peu précis, il n'y avait rien de ..."


----------



## jprr

MerVille said:


> "...à une époque sans doute trop lointaine pour qu'aucun d'entre nous n'en ait  gardé un souvenir un tant soit peu précis, il n'y avait rien de ..."


Bonjour,
Dans ce cas précis "por impreciso que sea" paraît effectivement possible, dans la mesure où cela ne change que le point de vue mais pas la réalité.
Ce n'est pas généralisable et je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution, même ici :
"por impreciso que sea" -> le souvenir peut être aussi imprécis que possible (à la limite pratiquement totalement faux).
"un tant soit peu précis" -> le souvenir EST POUR l'ESSENTIEL précis. (que tenga alguna precisión / certeza)


----------



## totor

MerVille said:


> "...à une époque sans doute trop lointaine pour qu'aucun d'entre nous n'en ait gardé un souvenir un tant soit peu précis, il n'y avait rien de ..."



Sí. Tal vez



MerVille said:


> por impreciso que sea



suena como demasiado restrictivo.

No sé, estaba pensando en algo así como "demasiado lejana para que alguno de nosotros haya conservado aunque sea un vago recuerdo…", pero creo que ambas son igual de restrictivas.


----------



## jprr

En interprétant un peu :
... haya conservado lo que se llamaría un recuerdo


----------



## MerVille

Y qué os parece, puestos a interpretar, "...haya conservado el más mínimo recuerdo...".


----------



## Ming Dang Go

¿siquiera un atisbo de recuerdo?
¿un indicio?

no sé ... creo que no

¿...haya guardado recuerdo, por pequeño que sea?


----------



## totor

Puestos a elegir  , ésta me gusta:



MerVille said:


> ...haya conservado el más mínimo recuerdo...


----------



## MerVille

Gracias a todos. El sentido ya lo tengo más claro. La elección no. Mi técnica es dejar pasar unos días, y volver sobre el asunto.


----------



## totor

MerVille said:


> Mi técnica es dejar pasar unos días, y volver sobre el asunto.



Muy juicioso.

Yo hago lo mismo, y lo llamo "dejar reposar el texto"  .


----------



## jprr

Avant que tu "laisses reposer", j'insiste un peu  il ne s'agit pas d'avoir "aucun souvenir" mais d'avoir un souvenir ... que tenga alguna precisión / certeza.
un recuerdo algo preciso /claro /cierto
un recuerdo minimamente ....

Maintenant ... c'est toi qui traduis.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> j'insiste un peu  il ne s'agit pas d'avoir "aucun souvenir" mais d'avoir un souvenir



Sí, precisamente a eso me refería cuando dije



totor said:


> suena como demasiado restrictivo.


----------



## MerVille

Si, es verdad, además uno tiene valor negativo y otro positivo. Vale, vale. Lo dicho. Lo reposo y lo repaso. 
Gracias.


----------



## sophieteste

Hola,

"Por impreciso que sea" se traduciría así en francés: "pour imprécis qu'il soit". *Ese no es el sentido de la frase original en francés* porque significa que no importa que el recuerdo sea preciso o no, un recuerdo vago sería suficiente. 
"un tant soit peu précis" dans cette phrase signifie au contraire: "qui ait quelque (un peu de) précision".* On peut bien avoir des souvenirs vagues de cette époque lointaine mais aucun souvenir (un peu) précis. 
La seule proposition qui conviendrait à mes yeux est celle de Jprr : para que (...) haya conservado "un recuerdo algo preciso /claro /cierto".*


----------



## sophieteste

Cette traduction serait-elle possible?

"...demasiado lejana para que alguno de nosotros haya conservado *un recuerdo preciso, aunque sea sólo un poco*..."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- un recuerdo borroso siquiera

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pohana

sophieteste said:


> "...demasiado lejana para que alguno de nosotros haya conservado *un recuerdo preciso, aunque sea sólo un poco*..."



Si, es una bella traducción


----------



## coriandremélisse

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola: que quiere decir "un tant soit peu" Por ejemplo en la frase: " c'est le seul à s’opposer un tant soit peu aux discours et méthodes du médecin". Algo así como "no mucho"?
Gracias


----------



## Yendred

Quiere decir _en alguna medida / por lo menos un poco._


----------



## Gepo

Hola, coriandremélisse!
En ocasiones, puede funcionar bien la expresión "*mínimamente*". 
"...el único que mínimamente se opone a..."
Saludos,
G


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En la línea de Martine (post #19), propongo: "...que se opone siquiera un poco a...". Las propuestas de Yendred y Gepo me gustan mucho también.


----------

